# New to me 826OXE anything I should know?



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

My questions are down below at the bottom.

So I've been toying with getting a new or newer snow blower for a little while now. I was going to try to wait until spring to pick one up since nothing was really jumping out at me especially price wise for what I would be getting. So atleast once a week I'd check out Craigslist and stumbled upon a 1 to 1-1/2 year old Toro 826 OXE Power Max for $800 and figured that was a nice price compared to everything I've been seeing the past couple of months so I jumped on it. 
All I've been seeing is Craftsmans and other big box chain blowers that are somewhat comparable for $600-800 and firm on their prices not that they are bad machines but not for a 3-5+ year old machine. 

This thing is a beast I had to disassemble some of it to fit in the wifes Liberty. I figured oh, it can't be all that much bigger than my 5 horse 22" blower which fits fine but of course I was wrong. I have to say I think I'm going to really like it. I like the chute control alot and we'll see how the trigger streering goes but that seems like it will make life easier especially with the size of the blower.

As much as I hate the snow I almost wish we would get a good snow soon so I can try it out. I think this will most definitely handle what my Craftsman can't. 

I know the 826 OXE's are discontinued now is there anything else I need to know about it other than the routine maintenance stuff? Any parts I should get back ups of just in case? Prone to any particular problems or things to look for?


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the 726 same as yours but lacks steering and the light, you will be pleased with your new toy. I will throw farther than most including slushy stuff. It is my first wheel drive machine, there are times when you will want the weight kit. When it comes time for final cleanup and getting around the yard for the dog to run I get my trusty old Troy Bilt Snow King auger drive out, the TB eats through the plow mess at my driveways end better than the Toro and it goes out and around the lawn without damage. The Toro tends to dig up the lawn, I do a few driveways on my block for some of the older then I folks, one driveway is fairly steep the Toro does not do near as well on steep stuff as the TB old auger drive.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

samhane said:


> I know the 826 OXE's are discontinued now


Where did you find that the 826OXE was discontinued?
Seems to still be avaialble as 2012 model.

Sounds like you made a good choice.


----------



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

CharlesW said:


> Where did you find that the 826OXE was discontinued?
> Seems to still be avaialble as 2012 model.


I could be wrong but every site that sells them that I've been on says out of stock and discountinued. So I was going by that like I said I could be wrong. I'm pretty happy with it and cant wait to use it if it blows half as impressive as it looks I'll be stoked makes my old Craftsman 5hp 22" look like a toy for my kid.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

samhane said:


> I could be wrong but every site that sells them that I've been on says out of stock and discountinued. So I was going by that like I said I could be wrong. I'm pretty happy with it and cant wait to use it if it blows half as impressive as it looks I'll be stoked makes my old Craftsman 5hp 22" look like a toy for my kid.


I don't think you are wrong.
I think I am. 
I didn't check the places that listed the 826 OXE and it certainly does appear to be out of stock or discontinued depending on the vendor.

Anyway, I think you got a good machine at a good price.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Scot was saying he read Toro was switching from Briggs to Chinese engines and that the 8HP Briggs was being replaced with a 9HP Chinese. Maybe that is why they are discontinued.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Samhane,
You don't list your location in your profile.
We got enough snow here in central Iowa to give your new machine a good trial run.
How about in your area, wherever that might be.


----------



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

Deptford, NJ right outside of Philadelphia just over the bridge. As much as I hate to say it I hope we get something good snow wise here so I can try it out.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow*



samhane said:


> As much as I hate to say it I hope we get something good snow wise here so I can try it out.


Been saying that for 3 months. So far, more powder on a donut than on the ground here.


----------



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

Just another tease with snow again this weekend. Less than an inch of snow on grass and nothing on pavement. I'm starting to wonder if it's every going to have a nice decent snow fall this year so i can try it out. Last year at this time we had 40+ inches, the year before was 50+, this year 2-3 inches over 3 different times I'm convinced it won't snow because this year I'm totally prepared and dying to try out the Toro and because of that there will be no snow.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

samhane said:


> Just another tease with snow again this weekend. Less than an inch of snow on grass and nothing on pavement. I'm starting to wonder if it's every going to have a nice decent snow fall this year so i can try it out. Last year at this time we had 40+ inches, the year before was 50+, this year 2-3 inches over 3 different times I'm convinced it won't snow because this year I'm totally prepared and dying to try out the Toro and because of that there will be no snow.


Yeah, ain't that great?
I think I have only used mine a couple of times this winter. 
A friend and I discussed this yesterday and we agreed we would buy a new snowblower every year if that would guarantee it wouldn't snow. 

In case you haven't guessed, I'm not a winter or snow person.


----------



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not either i can't wait to retire to Vegas or Az. But since I'm here now and with a new toyi don't think its too much to get one good storm of 12-16+ inches. Atleast you got to use yours a couple of times this year.


----------

